# Boston



## ksagomonyants (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm sure you're all aware of the terrible explosions in Boston. Just another sign of how street photography can be dangerous sometimes, especially when we don't think about it and don't expect anything like that. I hope none of those who live in Boston or visited it yesterday got injured. Take care!


----------



## P_R (Apr 16, 2013)

The events in Boston also highlight the importance photography can play when trying to piece together such terrible events. I heard an official ask for anyone with photographs on or around the time of the blast to send them in. I hope there are many submission which help find the people responsible for these actions.

Thoughts go out to the people affects by this.


----------



## 7enderbender (Apr 16, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Hey guys! I'm sure you're all aware of the terrible explosions in Boston. Just another sign of how street photography can be dangerous sometimes, especially when we don't think about it and don't expect anything like that. I hope none of those who live in Boston or visited it yesterday got injured. Take care!



As a Bostonian I certainly appreciate this. Let's be careful though not to take the real and perceived dangers out of perspective. Despite the discomfort that we sure all feel at this point at the sight of trash cans let alone the 24-h "news" coverage of it we should not stop doing what we're all doing. The likelihood of falling victim to whatever insane kind of person responsible for this is pretty small compared to our everyday risks. You're very likely more at risk of being hit by a car or falling off a ladder still.

And I say this as someone who only wasn't right there at that time due to a scheduling conflict...


----------



## BruinBear (Apr 16, 2013)

If anyone has any pictures or video of the area leading up to the event they are telling people to send them to:

[email protected]


----------



## akraj (Apr 16, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> ksagomonyants said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! I'm sure you're all aware of the terrible explosions in Boston. Just another sign of how street photography can be dangerous sometimes, especially when we don't think about it and don't expect anything like that. I hope none of those who live in Boston or visited it yesterday got injured. Take care!
> ...



+1


----------



## digital paradise (Apr 17, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> ksagomonyants said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! I'm sure you're all aware of the terrible explosions in Boston. Just another sign of how street photography can be dangerous sometimes, especially when we don't think about it and don't expect anything like that. I hope none of those who live in Boston or visited it yesterday got injured. Take care!
> ...



+2. All my thoughts to people of Boston. Stay strong. A very memorable vacation at one one time in my life. Being a lifetime Bruins fan I visited the gardens the year before they tore them down. Now I have two NHL teams close to the heart. Jets and Bruins


----------

